# Big project! Help get boat ready to go.



## Trayselwonk 1 (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi everyone!
I am refurbishing a 1970 ish SPENCER sailboat. They were built in BC Canada in the 60's thru the 80's as well as I can tell from online research. She is a cutter rigged sloop I think, 12.5 m class. 
I am in Beaufort NC, USA. And surprises me that I can't find anybody who is interested in helping me get the boat seaworthy enough to leave here and go somewhere south and maybe beyond! She would go down the ditch now but I'm not sure about outside. 
Is anyone with experience in the community interested in working on her and living aboard very cheaply. And then going cruising? :cut_out_animated_em CALL 252 723 0638 ART


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

uh... that is how you intro yourself? at least give yourself a name LOL. Looks more like a "seeking companionship" ad to me anyway, welcome aboard

This your boat?


----------



## aloof (Dec 21, 2014)

Heh. The must be a million boats that might get "seaworthy enough" so that they are "ready to go" for each one that actually unties the mooring line. Pretty risky odds, but this might be the one. As for me, nah, I've a long list of people who want to bunk up and cruise away who have ready-to-go boats, thanks.

My advice? Unsolicited. Go now. Fix the boat later.

She "might" be a cutter rigged sloop? I guess you can figure that out when you hoist the jib(s).


----------



## zeehag (Nov 16, 2008)

why not do the prep yourself. no one wants to prep boat not theirs, at least not fro free... 
have fun!
by the way--you might get more hits on match .com or pof, as some of those folks donot know how much money and elbow grease it takes to refit a boat.
good luck.
ps i went out first, then refit. seems to work better. you wont know what is really needed until you check it out.... sail it then fix it.

oh yeah--welcome. spencer are good boats.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

he's a troll.. even posted a phone number


----------



## Siamese (May 9, 2007)

I'll have my sister call you. She's very handy with tools.

She recently cancelled her nymphomania counseling sessions because the weren't getting any results, so she currently has no commitments. Also, she decided to postpone her breast reduction surgery indefinitely, so the money she saved for that can be applied to your boat.

All I ask is that you don't buy her any liquor, as she's not quite twenty-one, and I promised mom I'd look out for her.


----------

